# road base



## in2deep (Apr 23, 2005)

i want to find out what i need to make a straightaway of a race track, i want to try and make a nascar diorama and i want to make a road, but i dont know what i need to make it. help?


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

when i was into nascar i made one out of 12" pine. i bought a 6' board and depending on the length you want cut that pc out make sure you leave enough board same length for the wall. you will need to rip a 1" pc for the wall. you will need coat hanger's for the fence post probbly 6 or less. and also thin fiber glass screen for the fence. other things you will need are.
drill and drill bits
wood screws at least 6- 1-1/2 long ( counter sink them )
phillips screw driver
white paint ( flat )
black paint ( flat )
yellow paint
masking tape.
tape measure
pencile
hot glue gun ( clear glue )
gray paint (flat ) and polyurathane - spray ( clear ) and steel wool or fine sand paper.
if you want me to...
continue let me know. you can fine me at the jl custom board.
it's an easy project and whole project might take 2 1/2 hrs not including painting. this takes longer do to drying time. everything you need to dress it up is probbly in your house. my project cost me 12 dollars because i already had everything.
just holler at me and ill come back and finish the step by step for you. :wave:
i dont want to bore anyone or if some one has a better idea. later gunn :wave:


----------



## in2deep (Apr 23, 2005)

well, i wasnt making the whole dang backstrech. :tongue: but thanks, i'll see how much i can do.

also, how would i make the fence look like a fence?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Us old farts just use tar paper for road beds. Looks a lot like miniature pavement, can be weathered to look like pavement, and, hey, it's made of tar.


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

in2deep said:


> i want to find out what i need to make a straightaway of a race track, i want to try and make a nascar diorama and i want to make a road, but i dont know what i need to make it. help?



I used medium (240) emery cloth.Then rubbed a black crayon over it, this will give it a rubbery look on top.


----------

